# After effects überblenden



## lamone (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
ich möchte in after effects 2 video clips überbelden, das heisst ich habe 2 clips und möchte, dass der eine in den anderen übergeht.
wie mache ich das?
bitte dringend um hilfe!!
danke!


----------



## bokay (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

obwohl das eigentlich keiner Forums-Diskussion bedarf:

Beide Clips in eine Komposition ziehen.
Die Clips scheinen als layer auf.
Die Clips so verschieben dass sie sich in dem Berreich in dem die Überblendung stattfinden soll überlappen.
Die Deckkraft animieren (T), fertig.

Liebe Grüße,

Jakob


----------

